# Desktop viergeteilt + Streifen beim hochfahren(Laptop)



## MikeX (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Also ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit meinen Fujitsu PI1538 und leiter funktioniert er seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr richtig.
Beim Hochfahren kommt plötzlich ein 4 - geteilter Bildschirm mit Streifen.

Laptop: WinVista Ultimate 32 Bit, 4GB, ATI X1400, ...

1. Bootbildschirm: 4 Rechtecke gleichmäßig auf Laptop verteilt und  weiße Streifen(vertikal)
2. Windows lädt - Bildschirm: 4 geteilt blaue Streifen(vetikal) 
3. Bildschirm ist schwarz, windowsstartsignal ist vorbei und der Rechner läuft, aber keine Bild: schwarz
wenn ich dann aber im abgesicherten modus starte, genau das gleiche, aber nach dem WindowsLädt Bildschirm kommt dann wieder ein Bildschirm mit 4 mal dem Desktop.
Deinstalliere ich dann den Treiber, starte neu, dann komme ich im normalen Modus rein, aber halt auch wieder viergeteilt. Im WindowsModus ist das Bild gestochen scharf, aber leider halt 4 mal.

Was kann die mögliche Ursache sein. Es kam von heute auf morgen. Komischerweise ... 


Gruß
MikeX


----------



## blalaba (16. Oktober 2009)

Weiß da jemand was dazu? mir gehts genauso....


----------



## fluessig (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe zwei mögliche Ursachen: 
1. Der Treiber funktioniert nicht mehr richtig
2. Die Grafikkarte stirbt qualvoll den Hitzetod

Zu Punkt 1 hilft entweder den mitgelieferten Treiber nochmal zu installieren, oder einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vor dem Problem zu verwenden, oder einen aktuellen Treiber zu installieren.

Bei Punkt 2 hilft nur der Griff zur Rechnung und das Teil auf Garantie umzutauschen. Wenn keine Garantie mehr da ist -> Pech. Vielleicht kann man die Grafikkarte dann austauschen (googeln, ob das bei eurem Notebook geht!), dann sucht mal nach MXM Grafikkarten auf ebay, denn sonst bekommt man die schlecht.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## MikeX (16. Oktober 2009)

das habe ich schon alles gemacht.
neuen Treiber(bzw. alten Treiber)
Wiederherstellungspunkt vom original
... 
kennst jemand eine gute Grafikkarte als Alternative zu ATI X1400 ?


MikeX


----------



## fluessig (17. Oktober 2009)

Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich eine nvidia 8600 GS gekauft. Noch läuft die Grafikkarte, ob das jetzt die beste Alternative ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

